# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  "Falling asleep".... than waking up with a hit or

## RyanParis

Guys... what do you think this means... does it happen to you?

Sometimes when falling asleep in bed, I feel like someone smacks me (literally), than I wake up with a jerk or punch in bed. Sometimes I hear a voice say my name when I feel the hit.

I'm not suggesting it's paranormal. However... it happens quite a bit.

----------


## Distant Clone

It appears like some entity is attempting to get your attention. Have you been thinking of anyone that's passed on recently? I mean, what would you do if you were dead and wanted someone's attention? I would probably swing, but aim for the goods.

It has not happened to me, but the following did. After thinking of my family dog that passed on three years before, I was zoning out one night as I started falling asleep. Suddenly, a dog barked and that popped into my head and startled me out of my mindframe.

----------


## Sortilegio

Yeah, when I wild, I usually hear alot someone saying my name, Its auditory halucinations. getting smacked, I do not feel alot.

----------


## RyanParis

I hope you understand what I mean...

Right when "falling asleep" near losing consciousness in bed, I suddenly feel a punch and hear my name. I than wake up fast feeling like I really got hit.

Nope, I know of no one who has passed away. I mean... my grandma and grandpa's parents' died, but that was probably over 20 years ago.

The punch happens RIGHT when I hear my name.  ::shock::   ::shock::  Weird.

----------


## dream yogi

next time simply don't wake up. but if it happens again and your body does wake up with a jerk, again tell yourself that the next time it happens you won't wake up and do this until you can sleep through it.

----------


## RyanParis

> _Originally posted by dream yogi_
> *next time simply don't wake up. but if it happens again and your body does wake up with a jerk, again tell yourself that the next time it happens you won't wake up and do this until you can sleep through it.*



I wake up after the hit. I can't help it.

----------


## dream yogi

> _Originally posted by RyanParis_
> *
> 
> I wake up after the hit. I can't help it.*



if you think you can't help it then likely that will remain your reality.

we always do better, not when we look elsewhere for instruction, but when we instruct ourselves.

----------


## Sortilegio

> _Originally posted by RyanParis_
> *I hope you understand what I mean...
> 
> Right when \"falling asleep\" near losing consciousness in bed, I suddenly feel a punch and hear my name. I than wake up fast feeling like I really got hit.
> 
> The punch happens RIGHT when I hear my name.   Weird.*



Have you wilded? it sounds to me like wild, I think that what you think it is a hit, is the shakes and body aceleration that you expirience when loosing conciousness, this is also carried with alucinations, heard and visual.

I sometimes experience someone calling my name, and sometimes its even very loud, wich could bring me out of focus(completly wake me), also sometimes I feel that I get pushed(shakes or body aceleration) so hard(could feel like a hit) out of my concious state that I wake up imediatly, but it is normal when you wild.

----------


## wombing

i agree with sortilegio, it sounds like it is related to a WILD.

----------


## RyanParis

> _Originally posted by Sortilegio_
> *
> 
> Have you wilded? it sounds to me like wild, I think that what you think it is a hit, is the shakes and body aceleration that you expirience when loosing conciousness, this is also carried with alucinations, heard and visual.
> 
> I sometimes experience someone calling my name, and sometimes its even very loud, wich could bring me out of focus(completly wake me), also sometimes I feel that I get pushed(shakes or body aceleration) so hard(could feel like a hit) out of my concious state that I wake up imediatly, but it is normal when you wild.*



What's wilded?

By the way, your experiences is identical to mine.

----------


## dream yogi

i'd forgotten about acceleration. it's been so very many years since i've experienced that. if i remember right it was interesting yet a little annoying. i thought what ryanparis described sounded like that feeling of a quick fall where the  body wakes up with a jerk. also long time since i felt one of those but guess i hadn't burned that brain cell yet so at least i still remembered that much. oh well. either way i'd suggest the same: keep instructing yourself to sleep thru it until you are able to do so.

----------


## RyanParis

> _Originally posted by dream yogi_
> *i'd forgotten about acceleration. it's been so very many years since i've experienced that. if i remember right it was interesting yet a little annoying. i thought what ryanparis described sounded like that feeling of a quick fall where the  body wakes up with a jerk. also long time since i felt one of those but guess i hadn't burned that brain cell yet so at least i still remembered that much. oh well. either way i'd suggest the same: keep instructing yourself to sleep thru it until you are able to do so.*



Well, these days I'm now waking up with a hit and punch to the head, along with my name being called at the same time.

You're thinking of a falling astral projection.

----------


## Enigmatic

I don't know if this is what you're talking about, but what you wrote reminded me of something I experience quite often - apparently it's called falling astral projection as the people above me have been talking about...I guess I could describe it as a small adrenaline rush. It usually happens right before I fall asleep. Random images flash through my mind, like I'm in some kind of deep thinking trance, and then I'll feel like I'm suddenly falling. I'll "land" on my bed with a sinking sensation in my stomache, or my leg or another part of my body will jerk me awake. Sometimes it scares me, but overall it's a pretty cool experience.

<3 AnnMarie

----------


## Sortilegio

Here is the link to seekers WILD (wake initiated lucid dream) tutorial: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12621

Edit: I did this one a little ago, it also explicates: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=249669#249669

----------


## jaden27

most people don't remember actually falling asleep, we close our eyes and the next thing we know we are dreaming.  there is a few moments where our body is shutting down to slip into the subconsious.  I'ts a good thing that we do not recall this shutting down very often because what you experience is what you have described.  Your actually half way in reality and the subconsious which is a feeling that your body reacts to.  almost always you will feel a feeling of falling or fast acceleration back to reality.  Theres really no way to stop it.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Primal instintcs. If someone tries to hit you when you're awake, do you not flinch, even if they don't hit you? The reason it happens so early on during your sleep is because you, being in your sleepy demeanor, are still incapable of determining reality and lucidity. I find this happens alot to me as well. I had a half awake dream in a car about five days ago in which someone hit me in the face with a bat, and I jerked violently awake.

----------


## Merlock

I think quite a lot on the matter has been said in this topic: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23512

DuckMan_Drake is precicely correct. The reason many don't recall seeing anything before jerking awake seems to be because the dream onset is still weak.

----------

